# [Technik-Ratgeber] Leetdesk Gaming-Tisch - der höhenverstellbare Schreibtisch im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Leetdesk Gaming-Tisch - der höhenverstellbare Schreibtisch im Test*

						Der Leetdesk Gaming Tisch ist eine gelungene Synthese aus einem ergonomischen Sitz-Steh-Schreibtisch für das (Home-)Office und einem Gaming-Tisch, dessen Ausstattung auf die Bedürfnisse von Spielern zugeschnitten ist. In unserem Test erfahren Sie, was den Leetdesk so empfehlenswert macht, warum seine Ergonomie so gut ist und warum er sich eine Fünf-Sterne-Wertung voll verdient hat.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Leetdesk Gaming-Tisch - der höhenverstellbare Schreibtisch im Test*


----------

